# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Syndesh xamilis timis kai kontinhs apostashs

## racer

Na kanw ki egw me thn seira mou mia erotisoula

H katastash exi ws eksis:
Theloume na syndesoume 2 shmeia pou exoune apostash 300m metaksy tous kai optikh epafh. Yparxei kai kapoio 3o shmeio to opoio vriskete se apostash 100m kai 200m apo ta alla 2.
To dyskolo sthn olh ypothesh ine oti mias kai eimaste foitites yparxei periorismeno budget alla kai h prothesi na syndethoume me to 802.11a kai oxi me to b (mias kai ta 11Mbps mas fenonte liga epidi imaste pleonektes).

Erotisis:
1. Xriazomaste lete extra kerees h an paroume wireless kartoules ths D-Link tha mporesoume na aferesoume tis kerees apo tis kartes (ean den ine apospoumenes tha xrisimopoiisoume kolitiri kai poles proseuxes) kai na tis pame me katalilo kalodio mexri to parathyro ? (nai ta parathyra exoune optikh epafh)

2. Theorite efikth thn xrisimopoiisi tou 802.11a adi gia tou b ? Theoritika euoson ine sta 5GHz exi megalyterh emveleia apoti ta 2,5GHz tou b.

3. Ean telika xriastoume kerees apo pou tha tis agorasoume kai poso tha kostisoune ?


Auta  ::

----------


## stoidis

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο τα 5 GHz να έχουν μεγαλύτερη εμβέλια από τα 2,4. Εξάλλου, το 802.11a προσφέρει 54 Mbps σε μικρότερη εμβέλια από τα 11 Mbps του 802.11b. Εφόσον θέλετε να συνδεθείτε 3 άτομα θα χρειαστείτε ένα access point το οποίο καλό θα ήταν να στηθεί στο σημείο που απέχει την μικρότερη απόσταση από τα άλλα δύο.

Με βάση το κόστος του access point και των wireless καρτών για το 802.11a θα σου πρότεινα να ξανασκεφτείτε την λύση του 802.11b  ::  

Επειδή δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο (φεύγω) ψάξε στο internet για την εμβέλια του 802.11a στα 54Μbps indoor για να δεις αν θα χρειαστείτε κεραίες.

BTW καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας !

----------

